# Leather



## clown_luv (Feb 29, 2012)

I got a 04 gto with maroon leather interior and it seems like my jeans are wearing into the seats like discoloration. Any solutions for this. Currently use mguires to clean it

Sent from my SGH-I777 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

I would use a dedicated leather cleaner before using a leather creme of some kind...Lexol or I use Zaino products on my Red Hot interior...it most likely IS your jean dye coming off on the seats...shouldn't be too tough to clean...

Bill


----------



## clown_luv (Feb 29, 2012)

Sweet thank you

Sent from my SGH-I777 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

I've never tried this on the RedHot interior of my GTO but have on my 2000 Escalade...if it is not cleaning up with one of those products, buy one of those Mr. Clean Magic Eraser sponges*...try it in an inconspicuous area first...*but it worked well on the light interior of that truck and should do as well for you...good luck.

Bill


----------

